
Universe Likely Has Many Extinct Civilizations: Study - Jerry2
http://news.discovery.com/space/the-universe-likely-has-many-extinct-civilizations-study-160429.htm
======
tpeo
Aren't the majority of Earth's species also extinct? What's surprising in the
idea that extraterrestrial civilizations follow the same pattern? That's just
how things work out after billions of years.

~~~
x5n1
It's not only that, those things went extinct because of things out of their
control as a species. Right now we have the means to fix everything, and
create some sort of civilization that is somewhat stable. But we don't have
the heart or sociopathy or ideology to do things like that. We have a system
which is inherently causing problems, but we're happy at least in the idea
that it does not make us to do things to each other that would be terrible. So
we are incapable as a species of doing things necessary.

Now imagine that the civilizations that do practice these sorts of things to
survive. I mean evil at levels much greater than Hitler. Imagine how unstable
those civilizations are, as power in those types of ideologies is chaotic.

So you are in a damned if you do damned if you don't scenario. In either case
your ideology and the natural laws of power are working against you. Either
people are fighting with each other for their desires to have freedom and
rights, or they are fighting for their desires through an economic system at
the cost of everything else, environment, etc.

So I think what you are hoping for is some blind luck that your systems
somehow work themselves out, not because they are good, stable, or functional
systems from the perspective of survival but because of blind luck and that
somehow leads you to survive millions of years, which itself is a rather small
accomplishment considering massive timescales, but massive from our
perspective of an apparently terminal 10,000 year old civilization.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
x5n1, I don't understand you comments. Why are you damned if you as well as
don't? That doesn't follow from your idea that we could fix everything but
don't choose to. We can't actually fix everything - it's not only hubris, but
clear that we don't know how the planet works well enough to say we are
certain we could fix the human caused weather changes. Also, there's no reason
to believe our civilization is terminal. We have some problems, there have
always been problems, and so?

~~~
x5n1
We could fix everything by significantly limiting all economic activity on the
planet and forcing people to create a much smaller number of children, mass
population reduction. Probably through a much more authoritarian ideology.

~~~
otempomores
Which have a track record of investing into the wrong idea s and\or hindering
competition by establishing aristocratic courts.

I think establishing small distributed arc bunkers which can reboot nature and
humanity is a more viable solution. Meanwhile for the main branch of the
species the best approach is lots of small groups approaching different
solutions sharing success while firetrenching failure. Unfortunately that runs
against the lers hurdle together and avoid strife instincts. So within big
entitys small entity s are created to emulate the process.buti digress

